# Flag display case



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Last August I posted a flag display case I made for our church. http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/15821-flag-case-7.html The biggest frustration was cutting the 22.5d angles and getting it glued up properly. Well I have taken steps that should make that frustration go away. I have made two jigs, one for the 22.5d angled at the two lower corners and another to hold it all in place at glue up. 

Pic 1. I used 1 1/2" thick by 3" high oak two insure any give in the jigs would be at a minimum. 
Pic 2-4. The sled uses both miter slots and holds the material using a "C" clamp.
Pic 5-10. There are the three corner pieces; one makes up the top 90d and two the lower 45d corners. Set up as it is, the top 90d is fixed but the two lower can slide up and down at the corners. Setting it up this way allows it to be used for any flag up to 5X9'.
Pic 11-12. The blocks at each corner are used for glue up. As the clamp is tightened, the corner 45d blocks tend to slide toward the top pulling together the joints (Pic 8-10)

I will post some better pics of how the frame works to allow for different flag sizes. The "mock up" side pieces will be kept for future pattern for a 5'X9' flag. If I need a smaller case I will make and keep a new pattern.

I feel that this will cut down the fabrication time to less than a third of before and perhaps more than that.
.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jerry

Nice job  ,I sure wish I could convince you to try the miter saw way, all the cuts for the box are the same cut (60 deg.) , quick and easy no jigs needed to speak about, just one wooden setup/stop block...


======


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Good work Jerry!
Bob do you have a picture of that method?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

The only reason I have not made mine that way is all the display cases I have seen, and I just went to about 5 web locations, and all have the 90d at the top. One location offering free plans (Free Flag Display Case Plan) all have the 90/45/45. When the flag is folded it folds to the 90/45/45 configuration so That is why I make them that way. Besides they were fun to build and having made the jigs there is no way I'm not going to use them. :haha::haha:


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Good work Jerry.


----------



## Stefang (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice work Jerry. I always say that the best tool for the job is the one you want to use. I too would probably use my miter saw for this, but the jig is very well made and it's even easier than the miter saw now that you have it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Deb

Here's a shot or two, it's a very easy jig to make, just need a board and cut a 30 deg. on one of it ,clamp it in place, slip the parts in place and cut them off, and they will all fit just right to make a true triangle flag box....

By the way molding works very well for the box parts, makes it quick project to make...it takes about a 30 mins. to make one. 

Sorry Jerry, I did not want to high jack your post but Deb asked 


http://www.routerforums.com/83534-post1.html

http://www.routerforums.com/project-plans-how/9860-bj-needs-help.html
====



CanuckGal said:


> Good work Jerry!
> Bob do you have a picture of that method?


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Jerry great solution to your problems making a flag case!

hi BobJ your method seems to be a very good simple solution. i see that Jerry's top is a 90 degree. but looking at his triangle and yours, they look the same. 

the miter saw seems to be the way i would want to go if i built one. its quick and easy.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Bud

If you look real hard you will see all the joints are 60 deg.joints, no 45 or 90's , they come out the same way but it's true triangle..that way if you have some bad stock you can flip it and it will always look the same, triangle wheel you could say  
Plus it's so easy to just cut one angle for all ..

It took me a day to get my head wrap around this one cut,it's a compound cut you could say..and it can't be done on a table saw,my saw will cut a 50 deg. cut but that's...The RAS saw can do it easy but I wanted to do it on a miter saw that most have in the shop..

======



levon said:


> hi Jerry great solution to your problems making a flag case!
> 
> hi BobJ your method seems to be a very good simple solution. i see that Jerry's top is a 90 degree. but looking at his triangle and yours, they look the same.
> 
> the miter saw seems to be the way i would want to go if i built one. its quick and easy.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

xplorx4 said:


> Last August I posted a flag display case I made for our church. http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/15821-flag-case-7.html The biggest frustration was cutting the 22.5d angles and getting it glued up properly. Well I have taken steps that should make that frustration go away. I have made two jigs, one for the 22.5d angled at the two lower corners and another to hold it all in place at glue up.
> 
> Pic 1. I used 1 1/2" thick by 3" high oak two insure any give in the jigs would be at a minimum.
> Pic 2-4. The sled uses both miter slots and holds the material using a "C" clamp.
> ...


Great job Jerry,

I have subscribed to both threads and hope to do something similar shortly.

James


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Jerry I can see that your setup has different angles then Bob's. Bob, sorry I am not quite getting this. How do you hold the stock in place against the jig to cut it? Just by hand?


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Jerry , that is absolutely fantastic. If I were to make just one case I would probably try the miter saw way. But you've made full use of that tool between your ears with these great jigs. I bet the flag cases would do great for the youth fundraisers, and your set to go into production now. Great work.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Deb

The Miter saw works the same way as a RAS , the blade is pushing the stock down in place, it's all done free hand once you mark the stock you just hold it against the jig, you can put a sub.back fence in place to help as a stop but it's not needed the norm, the stock has a sq.end on it when you make the cut and the cut off will just drop away..I would not make the parts shorter than 8" long without using a wider block and a clamp to keep your hand out of the way..safety 1st..the shortest one I have made is with 4" long parts for the angle box. ...

=====



CanuckGal said:


> Jerry I can see that your setup has different angles then Bob's. Bob, sorry I am not quite getting this. How do you hold the stock in place against the jig to cut it? Just by hand?


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice jigs Jerry. Both you and Bj make splendid presentations. When I get around to making my flag case, it will be a square one. Half for the flag and half for a picture of my Dad and his medals.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I can clearly see BJ's option would, in fact, be hands down a simpler way to cut the angles. The problem I ran into as I went down to consider that option is the flag I am using measures 23.5" across the bottom and 15" on each side and I cannot figure out how to get that properly folded flag into a display case that is equal on all sides. 

There is another way to do the flag case with the base being longer than the sides and all you have to do is cut 45's on all sides, go to Free Flag Display Case Plan this is a free site and you can get the plans there. If you check this out you will have to give them a user name and password and, for some reason I have had to enter mine a couple times to get in, computers hate me!!!  I would use this method if I could run a routered profile on the inside edge. You can on the outside edge after you build the thing, but not the inside. 

For me I use the method I do for the following reasons. I want to detail the inside edge, I want the flag to be in a case with the "proper fold" dimensions and frankly I like the look that I get using the 22.5d corners (after all the work I went through to build those jigs no way I'm not going to use them!!!)

BTW the glue up jig can be used on the "all 45's case", plus you can use the all 45's to make the bottom two corner componets of the jig.

Sorry must continue later, I'm late!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Deb

Let's rack them up 

This is just a quick show and tell, how to take the guess work out of it and a quick way to clamp the stock to keep your hands out of the way of the blade..

The key is the jig block and the index marks on the stock and the 1 3/4" holes for the clamp,,the index marks can be anywhere on the stock but they must be all in the same place on the stock, one on each side of the stock, so when you flip it over you can use it to line the stock up on the index marks on the jig block. then just clamp it in place..get you hand back and make the cut on all the parts for the angle box..

I tried to cover all the points how to use the jig block if I skip one just ask and I will come back in and try and help,it's a very simple jig to make and use ,once you have the jig block you can make the box in about 10 mins.or less.  and you can make many all the same way over and over.. 

********
Hi Jerry

Have a Marine show you how to fold a flag so it comes out as perfect triangle  all sides are equal......when it's done right.....


======


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I shall do that, if it is done that way all the better, two ways to make it work. BTW did you perchance check out the the way using all 45's?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jerry

How to Fold a Flag Navy Style: How to Handle & Fold the American Flag | eHow.com

45's, yes, I have done it that way many times it just didn't make sense to me to use that many joints and setups for just one simple box.
My son said he needed a cabinet that was a true triangle with 3 sides all the same size and with no end grain showing at all, and I said it can't be done and it got me going and I said why not.
So I made a quick one with the 45's and he said no that's not what I want,and I said ok so me,he did and I tried it on the table saw and it can't be done on the table saw (cabinet size , 4ft tall with 2 ft wide panels) but then it hit me it could be done on the RAS, because the motor can swing over the 45 deg. cuts unlike the table saw..that's how I can up with the way for a true angle flag box.. 

by the way the flag should come out with 3ea. about 12" long sides..

One more note, great way to use up the scraps/cut offs to make a quick bird house or a roof for one.. 


==========


xplorx4 said:


> I shall do that, if it is done that way all the better, two ways to make it work. BTW did you perchance check out the the way using all 45's?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I watched the video and that is how I have always folded the flag. When he was done there are two legs the same but the third leg, or botton leg as I refer to it, is several inches longer than either of the other two legs and the angle of the two equal legs is at or about 90d. Well I will need to make my case to fit Dad's flag so I will press on with the box the same as the last one. I do thank you for the ideas, and I will keep them packed away untill I can find a flag folded to give a equalateral triangle.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

xplorx4 said:


> I watched the video and that is how I have always folded the flag. When he was done there are two legs the same but the third leg, or botton leg as I refer to it, is several inches longer than either of the other two legs and the angle of the two equal legs is at or about 90d. Well I will need to make my case to fit Dad's flag so I will press on with the box the same as the last one. I do thank you for the ideas, and I will keep them packed away untill I can find a flag folded to give a equalateral triangle.


Hi Jerry - I don't think a properly folded flag will ever end up as an equilateral triangle. Watch the video closely and the procedure always maintains a 90* angle so it should always end up as a 45-90-45.
Besides, you already have a GREAT jig to make the box with.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

I made a flag case for my Fathers.. I bought a wood magazine plan. It used 45deg splined miters.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

???? ,,if you start with a triangle it will always stay as a triangle...  it may get bigger but it's always a triangle..




=======



jschaben said:


> Hi Jerry - I don't think a properly folded flag will ever end up as an equilateral triangle. Watch the video closely and the procedure always maintains a 90* angle so it should always end up as a 45-90-45.
> Besides, you already have a GREAT jig to make the box with.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

BJ Thanks for the tutorial, I like that jig much better, a little safer. Not planning on making a flag case, but it's good to know how to cut these angles both with the miter saw and Jerry's way with a specific jig. Options are always a good thing!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Your Welcome Deb

" Options are always a good thing! "

Your right on the mark with that one..

I see a spot on the wall in the new laundry room for a knick-knack shelf ,the angle box is so easy to make and you can join them to make a neat step ladder knick-knack shelf  with all the scrap stock you have in the shop, left over from the cabinet you made  great way to use plywood/MDO up no end grain showing ,so to speak.. 


======= 



CanuckGal said:


> BJ Thanks for the tutorial, I like that jig much better, a little safer. Not planning on making a flag case, but it's good to know how to cut these angles both with the miter saw and Jerry's way with a specific jig. Options are always a good thing!


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Dr.Zook said:


> Nice jigs Jerry. Both you and Bj make splendid presentations. When I get around to making my flag case, it will be a square one. Half for the flag and half for a picture of my Dad and his medals.



Dr. Z-

My dad's retirement flag case/medal display is one that has the triangular flag case arranged above a square medal dispay case at the bottom. If I remember to get a picture of it next time I'm up his way, I will. It's kind of like the the one below. The flag on the bottom one is kind of interesting as well, and may work out even better if you're planning on putting a photograph in it.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Jerry,

On the case you did last August, what was the depth of cut you were able to obtain on the chop saw?
Or on the table saw using your latest jig?


Did this restrict the width of the case you were able to make?

James


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks for the pics Doug. Two more good ideas. The one I seen was a square shaped with the flag in the lower right corner. The case was halved diagonally, with the pics & medals in the upper left corner.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

James On the one I did, I could get the full cut on the miter saw. That case was 3 1/2" or something like that and yes I do have to re-cut at the top, the base of my jig is 3/4" and I miss by 3/16" I may remake the jig using 1/2" material. I plan to start the next case this week, been working on folding stools and will have three near complete by Wednesday. I need to post on those also.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I really like the two samples you posted. I have seen another with the flag in the upper left corner. I should like to build some other types.




kp91 said:


> Dr. Z-
> 
> My dad's retirement flag case/medal display is one that has the triangular flag case arranged above a square medal dispay case at the bottom. If I remember to get a picture of it next time I'm up his way, I will. It's kind of like the the one below. The flag on the bottom one is kind of interesting as well, and may work out even better if you're planning on putting a photograph in it.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

*It begins*

Just a short post, cut wood for Dad's flag case. Not totally sure of the inside dimension, should be right at 2 3/4" that makes overall 3 1/2". I will be determining the pedistals and base size shortly. Got to start somewhere and this was it!!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

kp91 said:


> Dr. Z-
> 
> My dad's retirement flag case/medal display is one that has the triangular flag case arranged above a square medal dispay case at the bottom. If I remember to get a picture of it next time I'm up his way, I will. It's kind of like the the one below. The flag on the bottom one is kind of interesting as well, and may work out even better if you're planning on putting a photograph in it.


Hi Doug,

Where do you get the plans for the first one displayed?

I like the idea of having a display on the bottom for photos etc.

James


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

xplorx4 said:


> Just a short post, cut wood for Dad's flag case. Not totally sure of the inside dimension, should be right at 2 3/4" that makes overall 3 1/2". I will be determining the pedistals and base size shortly. Got to start somewhere and this was it!!



Keep us posted, Jerry

I have to have mine finished by July when I go to visit my Mother in Grafton, NSW.

James


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Smart jig Jerry, like it a lot


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Have been pre-finishing the three sides of the case (Pic 3 & 4), and started cutting them last night (Pic 1 & 2). It was late so only did two so far and it worked well. I also cut the grove for the Lexan front (Pic 8) and the plywood at the back. Also started on the pedestals’, glued up three that will be cut down to 2 1/4" tall. I did make extra for future cases. (Pics 5-7) is how I fabricate them up, after cutting (the Grr-ripper worked real well for me here). I lay out a couple strips of tape, lay the sides on the tape (Pic 5) dry fit them (Pic 6) then open them up and apply the glue and re-wrap them and they are finished and ready to be cut to desired height (2 1/4”), in this case.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I should finish this case by mid week. Left to do, trim base pieces, do the fabrication on base and inlay. Finish all parts, this may set things back to weeks end. The attached pics are base and case in near finished condition.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Jerry it's looking great! looks like your jigs do the job very well!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I didn't post the pics using the jig, so here are a couple of them.
Pic 1 I decided to glue up the top joint first by itself. This allowed only one joint to be concerned with instead of three plus getting the Lexan in place. This is definitely the way to do this.

Pic 2 After playing with ways to insure the corners would close up I went with a X cross with two of the clamps, using a 90 block I was able to pull the 90 tight.

Pic 3 once the top joint was set, I took it out of the jig and put the Lexan front in place , put glue on the bottom two corner joints, placed it back in the jig, redid all the clamps pulling the joints tight and let it set overnight.

Pics 4 &5 just demonstrate how the joints pulled up real tight, best I've ever did anyway.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Flag case is near finished. Re-did the back panel looks much better, all that is left to do is finish the rear panel, clean it up a bit and get it ready for the auction. There are a few things that I will fix for dad's case. I already have the basic pieces already cut and ready to go, so it shouldn't take too long.

The Pics are of the near finished case. The last shows the 2 1/2" pedistals. Just seemed too much so I went with the 1 1/4" pedistals shown in pic 1.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Should bring a nice price Jerry. Great looking piece.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

xplorx4 said:


> Flag case is near finished. Re-did the back panel looks much better, all that is left to do is finish the rear panel, clean it up a bit and get it ready for the auction. There are a few things that I will fix for dad's case. I already have the basic pieces already cut and ready to go, so it shouldn't take too long.
> 
> The Pics are of the near finished case. The last shows the 2 1/2" pedistals. Just seemed too much so I went with the 1 1/4" pedistals shown in pic 1.


You keep adding inspiration, Jerry

James


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Jerry I love the loko of the case with grain. very elegant and classy. I will be in touch because I want to do this for our fighters who die from cancer related illnesses contracted from the job.

Well done my friend. It looks like the jig does the trick nicely for both cutting and glue up. Did you ever build the mitre sled? Looks like you have a version of it for building the flag cases.

Don;t you find how quickly you learn to after you build one or two and how much things fit better as well? 

What finish did you use on the wood?

I am home alone this weekend so I am hoping to get the nightstands sprayed and the sandbox finished.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

TRN_Diesel said:


> Jerry I love the loko of the case with grain. very elegant and classy. I will be in touch because I want to do this for our fighters who die from cancer related illnesses contracted from the job.
> 
> Well done my friend. It looks like the jig does the trick nicely for both cutting and glue up. Did you ever build the mitre sled? Looks like you have a version of it for building the flag cases.
> 
> ...


I have a miter sled purchased from Rockler, the sled I built is for the 22.5dg cuts. I am getting ready to take my preped wood, router the front edges and start working it up. The finish is the main one I do now, natural wipe on poly, simple.

Whatever you or James may want to know, just ask away.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Here are the shots of thencompleated flag case. The base has green felt. The back is finished inside and out.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Very nicely done Jerry. I like the added touch of the inlays.

What mitre sled is it from Rockler? Item# or part#?


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

You did Ole Glory Proud Jerry!! Very nice craftsmanship. Like Dan, I like the delicate inlay, just enough to catch the eye, but not overwhelming. 

bill


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

I'll tell y'all right quick that those pictures don't do it justice..... you should see it in person, a real show stopper and about as perfect as woodworking gets.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi jerry,

An excellent job. Well done.

You are setting a high standard to follow.

James


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Wow Jerry! That is gorgeous!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Great job, Jerry!


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice work. The flag goes great with the contrast of the walnut


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Superb, Jerry.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Thank you all for the comments, let us just hope it is as well received come Saturday night!! I am working on another case right now and will try to do a better job at documenting the build.


----------



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

Sharp, Jerry, top notch!

Really good process there, thanks for documenting with pictures along the way.


----------



## jwilwerd (Nov 16, 2012)

I know this is an old thread, but wanted to share that it was extremely useful when I needed to make a flag display case with a quick turn for a relative. Thanks for posting the information!


----------



## Camero68 (Jun 27, 2012)

That flag display case is an absolute beauty.



___________________________________

BandSaw Blades Online - Custom Welded Band Saw Blades


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

I've spent 2 days looking all over for some ideas on a display case. I kept thinking I saw one I really liked, but didn't bookmark it. Then I remembered yours Jerry. This is by far
the nicest one I've come across, even after 4 years. Quality and craftsmanship never seem to go out of style. So with your blessings, I plan on making one, very similar to your design. I can only hope it turns out as well...

Bill


----------

